#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  KEI-week 2005

## PeTAR

Tijdens de KEI-week (Kommisie Eerstejaars Introductie) in Groningen heb ik voor I-see een item gemaakt over de openingsavond van de KEI-week.

Deze is hierte bekijken: http://www.intheweb.nl/video/keiweek...tting_dag1.asx

Het geluid en licht van de openingsavond werd gedaan door BANO uit Groningen.
De videoprojectie werd verzorgd door een een bedrijfje ontstaan uit de KEI als ik het goed begrepen heb. Apparatuur wel van BANO.

Het filmpje heb ik CamJo gemaakt, en gemonteerd in Avid (laatste versie volgens mij)

(ik hoop dat ik dit in het juiste forum post)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Netjes, vind alleen dat tijdens de intervieuws de personen wat raar in beeld genomen zijn (tot een cm boven de ogen of tot het voorhoofd...) in plaatst van een beetje ruimte boven het hoofd...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> Netjes, vind alleen dat tijdens de intervieuws de personen wat raar in beeld genomen zijn (tot een cm boven de ogen of tot het voorhoofd...) in plaatst van een beetje ruimte boven het hoofd...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Twee oorzaken denk ik hiervoor:
Ten eerste is me aangeleerd om de bovenkant van de persoon zo in beeld te brengen.
Ten tweede deed ik deze reportage CamJo (dus helemaal alleen) en dat voor de eerste keer. Dus ik kon helaas niet erg ver strekken met mijn microfoon.

Volgende keer een beetje beter erop letten.

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb gister bij de INKOM in maastrééch ook allemaal van die filmploegjes gezien, nou weet ik ook waarom  :Wink:

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Ik heb gister bij de INKOM in maastrééch ook allemaal van die filmploegjes gezien, nou weet ik ook waarom



Die waren niet van ons  :Wink:

----------


## rene.derksen

Dat snap ik. Maar ik denk zo dat ze allemaal dit soort filmpjes willen maken en dan ter promotie van hun vereniging...

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Dat snap ik. Maar ik denk zo dat ze allemaal dit soort filmpjes willen maken en dan ter promotie van hun vereniging...



Dat kan best wel eens kunnen. Wij hebben geprobeerd om van verschillende verenigingen beelden te maken, maar bij sommige mag je niet eens binnen filmen...

----------


## movinghead

Was jij degene die vrijdag met een camera in The Palace liep?
Mooie filmpjes!

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Was jij degene die vrijdag met een camera in The Palace liep?
> Mooie filmpjes!



Nee, dat moeten die jongens van Sjaak-nout (video crew kei-bestuur) zijn geweest. Wij (I-see) zijn niet in de The Palace geweest.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Ik heb gister bij de INKOM in maastrééch ook allemaal van die filmploegjes gezien, nou weet ik ook waarom



Mooi scherm hangt daar ook he ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## rene.derksen

licht eraan waar  :Wink:  in de MECC of op de markt, ben zelf op de markt geweest. Keertje dagje mee met Rowwen heze.

Ooh trouwens, was niet gister, was dinsdag[|)]

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> licht eraan waar  in de MECC of op de markt, ben zelf op de markt geweest. Keertje dagje mee met Rowwen heze.
> 
> Ooh trouwens, was niet gister, was dinsdag[|)]



In het mecc he...

----------

